# Bought A New Seiko 5, Rotor Concern



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi. I checked out all the other Seiko 5's after I bought mine a few weeks ago and the rotor on them swings very nicely when moved, but on mine sometimes you have to really shake it to get it moving, and if you turn it slowly the rotor doesn't seem to move at all. But so far it has not stopped and I wear it about 12 hours a day.

I'm no stranger to mechanical automatic watches as I have a couple others but should I be concerned about this watch not getting enough wind to hold a good reserve? Why do other Seiko automatics have rotors that swing easily and mine doesn't seem to? Could it be a bad bearing? Do any of you notice this xharacteristic on the rotor of your Seikos? Just curious....

thanks..


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

possibly just newness,some of my new 5s seem alot tighter than some of the older 2nd hand ones i have bought,stands to reason that any mechanical moving component will become more easy in movement as bedding has taken place.if it works and it aint broke then dont fix it.


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> possibly just newness,some of my new 5s seem alot tighter than some of the older 2nd hand ones i have bought,stands to reason that any mechanical moving component will become more easy in movement as bedding has taken place.if it works and it aint broke then dont fix it.


Hmmm, interesting, ok thanks. Maybe it will loosen up in the future. I just didn't like how the other ones at the store were loose. They offered to have the repair guy look at it but unless it stops up, I won't worry too much. Nice to have a 3 year warrenty. I should mention that it is the 7S36 movement, 100 M.

I'm pretty impressed with the accuracy at +5 or 6 secs per day. My Tissot runs at +12. Chronometer territory for a $209 Seiko, simply amazing!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi ralph, welcome to the forum









a friend at work bought a new (display back) seiko, he had the same problem, but with a poor power reserve, it took really vigerous shaking to get it to go







so i applied a little watch oil to the ballrace on the rotor and while it still was stiff (compaired to his old ones), it kept going very well after, that was last year, i'll have to remember to ask him if it has freed up now he has used it.

btw, the watch wasn't worn 24/7 but rather only when he went out or on special occasions.

regards, john.

ps, i feel certain that it will free up with use


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ralph said:


> Hi. I checked out all the other Seiko 5's after I bought mine a few weeks ago and the rotor on them swings very nicely when moved, but on mine sometimes you have to really shake it to get it moving, and if you turn it slowly the rotor doesn't seem to move at all. But so far it has not stopped and I wear it about 12 hours a day.
> 
> I'm no stranger to mechanical automatic watches as I have a couple others but should I be concerned about this watch not getting enough wind to hold a good reserve? Why do other Seiko automatics have rotors that swing easily and mine doesn't seem to? Could it be a bad bearing? Do any of you notice this xharacteristic on the rotor of your Seikos? Just curious....
> 
> thanks..


The Seiko 5 series uses the 7S26A movement. When the spring is fully wound up the rotor becomes stiffer in it's turning. This is due to the use of the magic lever winding mechanism. If you are getting good power reserve then I wouldn't worry. Let it wind down and check the power reserve, I bet the rotor acts very loose with no spring tension. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

JDenyer232 said:


> Ralph said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I checked out all the other Seiko 5's after I bought mine a few weeks ago and the rotor on them swings very nicely when moved, but on mine sometimes you have to really shake it to get it moving, and if you turn it slowly the rotor doesn't seem to move at all. But so far it has not stopped and I wear it about 12 hours a day.
> ...


Hmm, mine is the 7S36, 23 jewel 100M. (I posted an avatar of it, but I don't know what hapened to it here) I read up on the "Magic Lever"winding system and apparently the ETA Swiss movement is more efficient at winding supposedly, but in the mornings I do check the rotor for movement and it seems just as stiff as after a full day. But I will keep an eye on it, and keep you posted, so far, no stopping which is important.


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

Also when you spin or shake the rotor on the Seiko, it is almost silent, there really isn't any noise that can be described. Yet my Tissot Seastar has a very loud rough gravaly sound when the rotor moves, and the 1962 Bulova makes a clicking sound. So what should the 7S36 rotor sound like? Almost silent must be normal I take it?


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

OK John, I think you were correct. I let it run down and the rotor does move more easily when it is low. thanks.


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ralph said:


> OK John, I think you were correct. I let it run down and the rotor does move more easily when it is low. thanks.


The 7S36 is basically the same as the 7S26, except the additional jewels. The winding system is the same on either.


----------

